# Opinions on the damage on the Blackberry Torch



## zorgan

Pay close attention to the Blackened mark on the board, worth trying a new screen or do you think this component is totally gone, I know replacing the screen and testing is probably the only way to really know if it's outputting a signal, I have a dilemma to throw this in the bin or attempt to repair........very small SMD are pretty difficult to replace if something has actually blown.

it sure looks pretty blown to me!










anyone more experienced than me with small SMD and blackberry torch 9800 repairs may be able to comment.


----------



## etaf

please do not duplicate posts
closing this one 
continue here
http://forums.techguy.org/other-mobile-devices/1049314-opinions-damage-blackberry-torch.html


----------

